# Super Vollmond ...



## Digicat (10. Aug. 2014)

Servus

Heute, Sonntag dem 10.08.2014 soll der Vollmond sehr nahe an der Erde vorbei kommen und dadurch größer als wie gewohnt erscheinen ...

Ich hoffe wir werden, soweit das Wetter mitspielt, schöne Monde hier zu sehen bekommen.

Wann geht er auf ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## jolantha (10. Aug. 2014)

Danke Helmut, 
ich guck ganz bestimmt . Hoffentlich ist der Himmel klar.


----------



## Michael der 2. (10. Aug. 2014)

Hi

Ist aber immer wieder interessant, was da teilweise für ein Quatsch steht. Hinterlassenschaften wie Reifenspuren erkennen 
Ich hoffe es ist keiner enttäuscht, wen er die nicht sieht.
Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit. Hab Urlaub und hätte die Gelegenheit


----------



## Digicat (10. Aug. 2014)

Servus 

Der Mond bei sehr guten Witterungsbedingungen ... 

Größer ist er mir aber nicht wirklich vorgekommen.

 

Panasonic G5 mit dem 100-300 bei 300mm (Kb 600mm), 1/200, f8, Iso 160; Stativ und Fernauslöser; RAW mit DxO entwickelt und mit FixFoto finalisiert.
Bild auf 1200*1200 gecroppt und fürs Forum dann auf 1000*1000 verkleinert. 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Patrick K (10. Aug. 2014)

was ein geiles Bild

Gruss Patrick


----------



## mitch (10. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,

leider hat das Wetter ned so mitgespielt - aber ein paar Bilder sind es dennoch geworden

mein Beobachtungsplatz:
 

der Ausblick ins Fichtelgebirge
 


und der Mond


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. Aug. 2014)

So ein Rattenscharfes Bild. Jetzt gilt es nur noch die Reifenspuren zu finden... Bitterfeld hat aktuell keinen Mond. und wenn hätte ich so eine fantastische Aufnahme nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## Tanny (10. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Helmut, 

das ist ja ein gigantisches Bild


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. Aug. 2014)

Lieber Mitch wir wollen Reifenspuren... Deine Aufgabe... Gute Nacht dann mal... .


----------



## fermate (10. Aug. 2014)

Toller Mond, Helmut,
und stimmungvoller Mond, Mitch.

Heute ist gleichzeitig Sternsnuppennacht und ich brauche dringend eine, die nicht mal für mich gedacht ist.
Blöderweise hält sich der Himmel hier bedeckt.
Falls ihr welche seht, könntet ihr mir vielleicht die dritte oder vierte abgeben?


----------



## jolantha (10. Aug. 2014)

Hab auch keinen Mond , Danke Helmut für Deinen wirklich Tollen !!


----------



## PeterBoden (10. Aug. 2014)

ja unser Mond.

Waren die wirklich da oben, die Amis? Jetzt kommt er immer näher, wenigstens diese Woche! Und überhaupt, was wollen wir damit?

Natürlich ist er diese Woche 'etwas 'näher an unseren Heimatplaneten gerückt.
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...rmond-strahlt-ueber-deutschland-a-985372.html

Also erst einmal, beim Vollmond sieht man auf den geschossenen Aufnahmen (selbst vom Hubbel) so rein gar nix. Und der  Mond ist wirklich erstklassig kartografiert, besser als unser Heimatplanet. Die Schattenwürfe sind es, bei senkrechtem Sonneneinfall sind eben keine Lichtkontraste zu verzeichnen, man sieht nichts.

Wenn wir da allnächtlich hinauf schauen zu unserem Begleiter (er ist ja ein abgesprengtes Teil von uns) so sollten wir uns vor Augen führen dass es uns ohne ihn nicht gäbe. Er, der ehemals nach der großen Kollision nur 20000 km von uns entfernt war (das muss ein Riesenbild gewesen sein am urzeitlichen Himmel) und unsere Erdrotationsdauer von damals 8 Stunden auf die heutigen 24 Stunden herunter gezogen hat, er hat dafür gesorgt das es uns überhaupt gibt. Das ist unumstritten.

Natürlich 'waren die da oben', auch ohne die kürzlich präsentierten Reifenspuren der Mondmobile.

Wer einmal die Gelegenheit haben sollte, es lohnt sich bei einem ATT vorbei zu schauen (ATT = Amateurteleskoptreffen).
Hier trifft sich eine andere Schar von Verrückten, nicht Teichverrückten, sonder Astronomieverrückten. (auch das sind ganz normale Leute)
Dort findet man den Extrakt der Astronomiegurus, samt ihrer Technik.
Ab 250 mm Öffnung (Objektivöffnung) geht es los.
Hehe, das ist etwas Besonderes, da stehen Teleskope welche den Preis eines Eigenheimes durchaus erreichen können zum allgemeinen Gebrauch.

Einfach Tante Google bemühen nach ATT oder so, und wenn man dann dort aufkreuzt spät abends und man Sado/Maso veranlagt ist so sollte man mit aufgeblendetem Licht erscheinen...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. Aug. 2014)

Lieber Peter, Helmut und Mitch machen das schon. Ich denk morgen früh sind die Reifenspuren im Kasten,,, (Enttäuscht uns bitte nicht...)


----------



## Michael der 2. (11. Aug. 2014)

Hi

Da der Peter es ja schon angesprochen hat, ATT.
Es muss aber nicht so etwas großes sein. Überall gibt es Sternwarten verteilt und wenn das Wetter es erlaubt, sind gerade zu solchen "Supermonden" oder "Sternschnuppennächten" und vergleichbare Ereignisse, jede Menge Veranstaltungen und Beobachtungsgruppen, wo jeder mitmachen darf. Die "Kreaturen der Nacht" freuen sich, wenn mal einer von Außen kommt und sich dafür interessiert. Da wird euch keiner weg schicken.
Solche Beobachtungen kann man auch mit wenig Geld machen. Man kann mit einem Teleskop für 300€ sogar Galaxien und Nebel, Sternhaufen etc erkennen. Dazu noch ein paar billige Okulare zur Vergrößerungsabstufung und dann ist man schnell mit 500€ so weit und tanzt durch den Garten, wenn man unsere Nachbargalaxie Andromeda sehen kann, wie riesig sie ist, oder deutliche Wolkenstrukturen, wie man sie am heimischen Himmel kennt, sogar im Orionnebel wahrnehmen kann. Und die Ringe vom Saturn, oder den Erdgroßen Wirbelsturm, auf dem Jupiter inc Monde und Mondschatten...
Wenig Objekte sind sogar schon bei dunklem Himmel mit einem Fernglas zu erkennen.
Wer Interesse hat kann sich zb hier informieren: Astrotreff
Da ja auch der ein oder andere gerne Fotos macht und anschaut, da erfährt man, wie man evtl noch etwas raus kitzeln kann mit seinem Equipment oder günstig noch etwas mehr erreichen kann.
Oft wissen die Leute gar nicht, was man mit wenig Geld alles sehen kann. Jeder schaut mich doof an, wenn ich erzähle, dass ich mio Lichtjahre entfernte Galaxien sehe mit wenig Vergrößerung, der Saturn aber mit höchster Vergrößerung nur klitzeklein bleibt. Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen sich mal die günstigsten Teleskope der Welt anzuschauen, denn der Spaß ist günstigster, als so mancher Teich und ermöglicht euch Anblicke, die ihr nie mehr vergessen werdet und euch den Atem raubt - versprochen. Ewas informieren muss man sich natürlich und Übung gehört auch dazu. Aber Erfahren in Foren seit ihr ja.

CS Michael


----------



## mitch (11. Aug. 2014)

ich war heute nochmal dort, leider nur noch 99,9% Vollmond, dafür aber keine Wolken

 

@Thomas: die Reifenspuren sind rechts 2/3 unten zu finden


----------



## Dieter_B (19. Aug. 2014)

Hier mal ein Foto von mir 450mm (Kleinbild) freihand durchs Fenster.


----------



## Patrick K (19. Aug. 2014)

Hallo

sieht auch stark aus

Gruss Patrick


----------



## DbSam (19. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Dieter,

nicht schlecht das Bild. 



Dieter_B schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Foto von mir 450mm (Kleinbild) freihand durchs Fenster.



Analog, mit Atemstillstand, Korsett und Gipsarm?
Oder wie hast Du das Foto geschossen? 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## r.ziebert (20. Aug. 2014)

Ich hatte den auch gesehen. Das sah echt toll aus!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Aug. 2014)

Hi,

das waren letztens wieder anstrengende Nächte

MfG Frank


----------



## Dieter_B (20. Aug. 2014)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> nicht schlecht das Bild.
> 
> ...


Hallo Carsten, Digital, Luft angehalten,Kamera Nikon D7000,  und ein Tamron 70-300mm USD mit einem super Stabi. UND ein wenig Glück:
Wäre das nicht noch durchs Fenster aufgenommen, wäre das noch etwas schärfer.


----------



## DbSam (22. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Dieter,

ja, also das muss ich bemängeln: Dein Fenster hättest Du ruhig öffnen können. Fast sieht man die Putzstreifen auf dem Bild. 

Also ich glaub, ich hätte gnadenlos verwackelt - auch wenn ich Dein Equipment genutzt hätte...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Dieter_B (22. Aug. 2014)

Ich habe auch nicht damit gerechnet das dabei noch was rauskommt.
Hatte keine Zeit mehr das Stativ rauszuholen und vor die Tür zu gehen, es schoben sich so langsam Wolken vor den Mond.
Aber an Helmut`s komme ich nicht drann, dafür muss noch etwas üben.


----------

